# To all boxers  here



## senseiblackbelt (Jul 12, 2016)

What is your favourite thing about boxing and why?


----------



## Buka (Jul 12, 2016)

Keeps you honest.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jul 13, 2016)

senseiblackbelt said:


> What is your favourite thing about boxing and why?


Try it and you find out for yourself


----------



## drop bear (Jul 13, 2016)

Punching dudes in the face.


----------



## paitingman (Jul 13, 2016)

My favorite thing is those moments where I'm doing something right and not being hit/avoiding blows.

Boxing done perfectly, you should be able to use head movement, footwork, distance, and angles at all times to make sure you cannot be hit with a, b, and c at all, while expecting d, or e in response. And you keep going and going.

When I mess up I usually pay for it, but for those brief moments where I have control and am able to do what I want and make them fail. That's a rewarding feeling. Again it never lasts long haha


----------



## Danny T (Jul 13, 2016)

senseiblackbelt said:


> What is your favourite thing about boxing and why?


It is real.
It is straight forward no BS.
It is honest.
There is not much that is more honest in punching someone or getting punched to show you what defense and/or offense needs to be worked on.
Make one work their head movement, footwork, angles for attacking and defense, range control, power generation and control and much more.


----------



## TeriJazz (Aug 9, 2016)

It's the only art that keeps you going in a straight forward line. You can develop your senses like with every martial art but there's no secret that boxing is the most basic and useful skill you can attain from doing years of martial arts. The trainers don't teach you flashy moves like most TMA [Traditional Martial Arts] teach you, everything is very very straight to the point and its really rewarding when you finish training after every session.


----------



## Red Sun (Aug 9, 2016)

I came into it with the idea that it'd keep me fighting fit until i found a new dojo. I fell in love with the risk/reward of closing on people bigger and stronger than i am, and *hitting *them.

It also gave me a new appreciation for TMA, because i can think about my last sparring match(es) and find the opportunities for low kicks, side kicks, uchi mata (in the clinch), backfist (jab), etc.


----------



## Buka (Aug 10, 2016)

I'll tell you what else my favorite thing about boxing is. What you learn from the get go, the mantra, "protect yourself at all times". It is paramount to all your sparring, all your training, to all your fighting.  It creates a great mind set and attitude, one that carries over to self defense, survival and any other place you want to go, in my opinion.

In good boxing gyms, it's as basic as learning to tie your shoes.


----------



## fireandwater (Oct 8, 2016)

senseiblackbelt said:


> What is your favourite thing about boxing and why?


If your open minded and perceptive, boxing can reveal much about your character.
 When approached with the right mindset, training in boxing can be a very humbling experience.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 9, 2016)

Boxing as a style is great, boxing where officials and competition involved really not great at all.


----------



## King Kobra (Dec 2, 2016)

What I always liked was the fact that you have only two weapons and a lot of ways to use them or defend against them making each landed blow well earned, and if you got hit then you did something wrong.


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 2, 2016)

Becaus it is natural thing today, plus it being honest violence. Like BJJ, I guess those UFC nuts would likely only "yeah dude, let's learn to choke someone out, lots of stoned chuckles. 

Boxing goes somewhat anonymous and under the radar. Even the gyms are mainly anonymous. No one normal wants to box because it is hard work, at any level, which is why I so advocate boxing being part of the UK school system. Think it would be very worthwhile on many levels. As I say, learn to punch, then kick. It really does kind of help. Don't wage punches under kicks, cos the body is just meat. Well the way I see it anyway.


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 2, 2016)

TeriJazz said:


> It's the only art that keeps you going in a straight forward line. You can develop your senses like with every martial art but there's no secret that boxing is the most basic and useful skill you can attain from doing years of martial arts. The trainers don't teach you flashy moves like most TMA [Traditional Martial Arts] teach you, everything is very very straight to the point and its really rewarding when you finish training after every session.


Side note here:  I am not aware of the flashy moves in TMA that you are referencing.  I don't think your comment here is a legitimate comparison.


----------



## takadadojokeith (Dec 3, 2016)

Love the workout and the old-school defense and counterpunching.


----------



## chrissyp (Jan 25, 2017)

The finesse of the art coupled by the test of one's self ability.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 25, 2017)

Boxing is simple on the surface, but very complex when you get into it.  It's honest in a way that a lot of styles aren't, stuff works, or it doesn't work.  That's all there is, there is no "I have to do it this way because I am ____-ryu boxing." It either works for you, or it doesn't work for you.


----------



## Hanshi (May 2, 2017)

The things I most like about boxing is that you don't have to pull punches; you can hit the other guy.  Another thing is that boxing is a great addition to any of the martial arts.  Boxing alone, however, is not as well rounded as a complete martial art.


----------



## JP3 (May 13, 2017)

senseiblackbelt said:


> What is your favourite thing about boxing and why?


You (meaning me) are not as good as you think you are.


----------

